# Me 323 Gigant video



## comiso90 (Apr 18, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIN6JCy02j8_


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow. What a brick.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 18, 2007)

Imagine being a P-40 pilot over the Med and comming accross a flight of those juicey babes!


For example, on 22 April 1943 near Cape Bon, several squadrons of Spitfires and P-40 Kittyhawks attacked a unit of 14 petrol-carrying Me 323s and their fighter escorts. All 14 were shot down with the loss of about 120 crew and 700 drums of fuel.


Messerschmitt Me 323 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 18, 2007)

And full of petrol?! Oh man. What a spectacular sight that must have been. You would think that the Luftwaffe would have sent up quite the escort for those pigs. But then again, with limited fighter availability...


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 19, 2007)

Must have been fun for the fighters...

Suitable name though-'Gigant'


----------

